# futterboot



## gsantna (19. September 2012)

hallo mal ne frage! sind in österreich futterboote erlaubt oder nicht.was muss auf der karte stehen damit es erlaubt ist.z.b. in der donau.
mfg


----------



## magut (19. September 2012)

*AW: futterboot*

Dir ist schon klar, daß das hier ein deutsches Forum ist oder? 
wird warscheinlich in den jeweiligen Bestimmungen des Streckenabschnittes stehn.
Ich gah davon aus, das dein Futterboot so um die 5 PS braucht um beladen mit der Strömung klarzukommen 
l.G.
Mario


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (1. März 2013)

*AW: futterboot*

es kommt ganz auf was Gewässer an. in den meisten, die ich befische ist jegliche Art von Boot verboten. In der Donau würde ich es nicht riskieren!


----------

